# Straight hit



## Tallman (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got back into golf and i have all ways had a problem hitting a ball straight i have to aim to the left a little to make it fly straight but sometimes it will still end up in the water of brush. any body have any tips on better aiming? thanks


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The problem you have, is what most beginning golfers have: The dreaded SLICE. Aiming tips won't help you, until you get your swing down. Without seeing your swing, I would say your probably leaving your shoulders open, therefore making your clubhead open at impact. A few tips to help you: begin your backswing, with your shoulders. Bring the club straight, then only as your club is almost horizontal, make an "L" with your left wrist, keeping the right flat. NEVER engage the down swing with your arms, that is what makes most people slice, because it leads to all kinds of problems.(Such as the open shoulders, and the open clubface.) Remember to make that weight shift, to your right, and turn your hips, let your arms fall, then finish your swing. Be sure to roll your right hand over your left too, that should help to hit it square.

With all that said, I recommend, above eveything I said, to see a pro, and get the basics down. I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. Happy hitting!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

You may have more then one problem there tallman, aim can be cured by simply approaching your ball from behind after deciding where exactly you want to hit the ball. Having the ball fly right could be the result of a slice, open club face making contact with the ball from outside the target line. If this is a driver problem, try driving with your 3 wood and see if that helps. If it does, then your driver is probably too long for you, get fitted. Just some suggestions
Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello TallMan,

May I asked did you customized your golf iron according to your height, built and hand size?

If you haven't done it, I would suggest you to custmized your iron according to whats Best for you.

Now with hitting straight...
Right now, my Pro is focusing on the following drills:

#1) Tempo ...start slow with your swing, not fast swing.
#2) Aiming at the right impact ... means to aim your club head at the right target, "Ïmpact", from Open face to close face.
3) And removed the Look Up habit.

Try find a good Golf Pro. You have to invest on something when you want to be Good on something.

I often see newbie's who take 3 to 4 lessons and never be backed for continual lessons.

Just think, even Golf Players like Tiger Wood, Michelle Wie etc. still maintain Golf Swing coach even up this day.


----------



## Tallman (Mar 16, 2007)

*better*

well yesterday i was on the golf course near my house and i remembered one of my family members telling me dont try to kill the ball just let the club do the work soo i did that on the 3rd hole i set up to tee off and boom it just shot straight and far soo im going to try to continue that and see how it goes. by the way thanks for the tips


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Hit'm straight*

The best way I know is to start with the basics. Go to the range lay 2 clubs on the ground to form a T make sure to pick a target and point the top of the T Parallel left of your target then put another club on the ground on top of your T aiming at your target. Always line up square to your target. This means Your feet, hips, arms and your shoulders. Hit some balls with your 6 iron (this is a good club to practise your long swing with). Make sure your club face is square at address. Your swing path should be back slightly inside back to square at impact and to the inside on the follow through. Take a lesson for an hour it always helps to have a pro show you whats up. I hope this helps you. good luck.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

If you are slicing it try dropping your left shoulder on the downswing. It worked for me


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's tough (almost impossible) to fix someone's swing without ever watching it. What kind of slice do you have? All slices curve to the right, but where does yours start? Does it start off left then curve right? Does it start straight then curve? Or is it going right as soon as it leaves your club?


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> All slices curve to the right


Mine curves to the left, but then again, I am left handed.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My advice would be to just limit the amounbt of slice you have...dont try anything new just try and soften it from a slice to cut to fade to soft fade and so on.
The problem could be your grip. Might be a little weak. So i would ask your local pro for a lesson and ask him for tips you can do at home to combat this terrible shot.


----------



## golf247 (Apr 9, 2007)

you go more left the worse your slice is going to be. Also your grip is probably to weak you probably have the right dominating the left, move your left hand over towards your right hand and now you will only have a fade. Also most amateurs are to upright with their swings, go more around your body, then pause at the top of the backswing then power through your shot.

My bag is Driver: Nike Sasquath Sumo 9.5 stiff w/ aldila vs proto shaft
3 wood: Titleist 980 15 degree w/ aldila nv 75 gram shaft stiff
irons: Titleist 762 with S300 stiff shafts
wedges: Titleist Vokey Design 52, Titleist Spin milled 56
putter: Scotty Cameron Circa 62 # 3


----------

